# What are your views on kids using supplementation?



## 99hawkins (Jun 26, 2005)

There is this 16 year old kid in our gym, he brings his whey protein shakes along with him. After he completes his workouts, he sits down in the "quiet area" and drinks the stuff. First time I saw it, I thought to myself...he's far too young for that, maybe he just looks young. So, I went up to him yesterday and asked him of his age (he was at it again) he said he was 16, nearly 17. Then I asked how he affords it (Lets face it, its not cheap, especially for a school kid) he said it's where his pocket money goes.

Now, maybe I'm just being cynical and old-fashioned here, but I'm wondering if anyone else on this forum frowns upon this? I certainly do. I was 19 when I first decided to supplement.


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

dude its just a protein shake. relax. there is absolutely nothing wrong with him drinking them


----------



## LAM (Jun 26, 2005)

I started taking whey protein, weight gainers and amino acids when I joined my first gym at 13.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 26, 2005)

Really? So it's not frowned upon? Surely if they are that young they should just concetrate on homework and sports?! I always saw supplementation was for the more advanced bodybuilder?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

It's just protein, nothing is going to happen. He probably takes creatine too, nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> Really? So it's not frowned upon? Surely if they are that young they should just concetrate on homework and sports?! I always saw supplementation was for the more advanced bodybuilder?


Protein shakes are ok for anyone, but I agree with you high school kids need not waste money on supplements.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Protein shakes are ok for anyone, but I agree with you high school kids need not waste money on supplements.



yea weed and crack are much more wise investments


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> yea weed and crack are much more wise investments


I agree 100%


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 26, 2005)

Michael

You're a sprog aren't you? Do you use creatine?


----------



## Premiere (Jun 26, 2005)

i'm 16 and take whey protein and i have a cousin that's younger than me (15) and he takes whey and creatine....nothing wrong with it


----------



## Du (Jun 26, 2005)

100% nothing wrong with it. I started taking weight gainers and whey at 14. Whey is good for you, nutritious, comes from milk. Would you be upset if he was drinking a lot of milk??


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 26, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> There is this 16 year old kid in our gym, he brings his whey protein shakes along with him. After he completes his workouts, he sits down in the "quiet area" and drinks the stuff. First time I saw it, I thought to myself...he's far too young for that, maybe he just looks young. So, I went up to him yesterday and asked him of his age (he was at it again) he said he was 16, nearly 17. Then I asked how he affords it (Lets face it, its not cheap, especially for a school kid) he said it's where his pocket money goes.
> 
> Now, maybe I'm just being cynical and old-fashioned here, but I'm wondering if anyone else on this forum frowns upon this? I certainly do. I was 19 when I first decided to supplement.


To be honest, if I set time in a corner to drink my whey shake after working out, and a man just came up to me to ask me my age, I probably wouldn't have been as nice as the guy you asked.. It's insulting to ask someone their age in this kind of circumstance.

Also, I agree, whey protein is extracted from milk, so if you aren't upset about him drinking milk, then you aren't upset about him drinking protein.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 26, 2005)

Fair enough. Just seems like they are in too much of a hurry. It's like a 6 year old girl wearing makeup - In such a hurry to grow up all the time.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't think it's too early at all if they're actually into bodybuilding, athletic training etc. I just think it's funny when people take whey when their diet's horrible to begin with, and they overtrain or only train their biceps and chest.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> Michael
> 
> You're a sprog aren't you? Do you use creatine?


 I don't use creatine, but only because I don't want to pay for it. I take whey sometimes though. Protein is not some chemical that's unsafe, it's found in almost all food. Creatine is something found in meat, it's ok for a child to eat meat isn't it?


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Protein shakes are ok for anyone, but I agree with you high school kids need not waste money on supplements.



U aint lying about this shit!


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> yea weed and crack are much more wise investments


I think he was saying kids shouldnt spend ALL their money on supplements that wont work.


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%


----------



## gr81 (Jun 26, 2005)

> Fair enough. Just seems like they are in too much of a hurry. It's like a 6 year old girl wearing makeup - In such a hurry to grow up all the time.



dude, if he is weight training, tearing downyro muscle fibers, then it doesn't matter what age you are, the same biological principles still apply. You speaking as if protien was a drug of some sort.. this thread is ridiculous. if it was a hormone replacement or something along those lines I can see your ocncern, but its protien!! should he not eat chicken and other meats too, is he too young for that?


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I don't use creatine, but only because I don't want to pay for it. I take whey sometimes though. Protein is not some chemical that's unsafe, it's found in almost all food. Creatine is something found in meat, it's ok for a child to eat meat isn't it?


I dont think no fourteen year old kid should be taking creatine.  Do u know how much meat youll have to eat to get 5grams of creatine? 11 pounds! Dont be mistaken, theres always a difference when eat comes to supplements. Do u think a 100% Vitamin C pill is = to a cup of natural OJ with 100% vitamin C in it? Think there isnt a difference? During puberty a kid needs to do NOTHING TO STOP OR THAT MIGHT STOP HIS GROWTH!


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

And lets not forget that about 75% of supplements are BULLSHIT anyway!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> During puberty a kid needs to do NOTHING TO STOP OR THAT MIGHT STOP HIS GROWTH!


 Creatine does not stop growth, there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 26, 2005)

And Lets Not Forget To Edit Our Posts Instead Of Making 100 New Posts


----------



## LAM (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Do u think a 100% Vitamin C pill is = to a cup of natural OJ with 100% vitamin C in it? Think there isnt a difference?



yes, there is no difference.  the human body can not differentiate between nutrients derived from a pill or a food item.  same goes for protein(s) etc.  the body can not tell the difference between amino acids that are derived from a piece of meat or a powdered protein supplment.  the body doesn't know and doesn't care.


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Creatine does not stop growth, there is nothing wrong with it.


Can u prove it dont?


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> And Lets Not Forget To Edit Our Posts Instead Of Making 100 New Posts


I


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> And Lets Not Forget To Edit Our Posts Instead Of Making 100 New Posts


dont


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> And Lets Not Forget To Edit Our Posts Instead Of Making 100 New Posts


want


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> And Lets Not Forget To Edit Our Posts Instead Of Making 100 New Posts


to


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> yes, there is no difference.  the human body can not differentiate between nutrients derived from a pill or a food item.  same goes for protein(s) etc.  the body can not tell the difference between amino acids that are derived from a piece of meat or a powdered protein supplment.  the body doesn't know and doesn't care.


So there isnt a difference in steroid muscle and natural muscle?


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> yes, there is no difference.  the human body can not differentiate between nutrients derived from a pill or a food item.  same goes for protein(s) etc.  the body can not tell the difference between amino acids that are derived from a piece of meat or a powdered protein supplment.  the body doesn't know and doesn't care.


There is nothing as good as real food and all nutritionists will tell  you natural vitamins derived from real  food are the best. The idea that the body can't tell the difference between nutrients from food and from pills is absurd.
In pill form is the nutrient natural or synthetic??? Why do Doctors and nutritionists ect. tell us to take vitamins with real food??? There is a difference without a doubt.


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> There is nothing as good as real food and all nutritionists will tell  you natural vitamins derived from real  food are the best. The idea that the body can't tell the difference between nutrients from food and from pills is absurd.
> In pill form is the nutrient natural or synthetic??? Why do Doctors and nutritionists ect. tell us to take vitamins with real food??? There is a difference without a doubt.


Yes there is and its funny (and stupid!) not to think there isnt? Man made? Or natural? Thats just like saying the testosterone pills PH is 100% natural to the testosterone your BALLS make!


----------



## KentDog (Jun 26, 2005)

Protein isn't expensive either if you buy in bulk.  You can get a 10 pound bag of 355 servings for ~$50 online.  That's about 14 cents a shake.


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Please Foreman, u need to change your sig.


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Please Foreman, u need to change your sig.


why?


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Its has become damn stupid now!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Shit did i miss out on everything. when i was 14 years old there was no such thing. Men and women where still trying to figure out how much it was going to cost to register the horse and buggy. 
Fuck I'm i old!


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

and tha ones that believed u (not gonna say any names) need to kill themselves!


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Shit did i miss out on everything. when i was 14 years old there was no such thing. Men and women where still trying to figure out how much it was going to cost to register the horse and buggy.
> Fuck I'm i old!


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> and tha ones that believed u (not gonna say any names) need to kill themselves!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

>


I CAME HEAR TO KICK ASS AND CHEW BUBBLE GUM, AND I'M ALL OUT OF BUBBLE GUM.

Why is it when you got to my house the first thing you did was reach into the jar and grab out a piece of bubblegum. Did I scare you or something LAD? I know it wasn't to read the funny that comes with bazooka bubblegum!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> There is this 16 year old kid in our gym, he brings his whey protein shakes along with him. After he completes his workouts, he sits down in the "quiet area" and drinks the stuff. First time I saw it, I thought to myself...he's far too young for that, maybe he just looks young. So, I went up to him yesterday and asked him of his age (he was at it again) he said he was 16, nearly 17. Then I asked how he affords it (Lets face it, its not cheap, especially for a school kid) he said it's where his pocket money goes.
> 
> Now, maybe I'm just being cynical and old-fashioned here, but I'm wondering if anyone else on this forum frowns upon this? I certainly do. I was 19 when I first decided to supplement.



I think that is awesome to see a 16 year old working out and drinking a protein shake! 

Would you rather see him eating McDonalds and smoking cigarettes?

btw I started using supplements when I was 15 and my dad bought them for me. He thought is was great that I wanted to lift weights and be healthy.


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Why do everybody talk down on Micky Ds?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why do everybody talk down on Micky Ds?



are you serious?

go rent the movie Super Size Me.


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why do everybody talk down on Micky Ds?


If you eat Micky Ds you will probably die or go bald.


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I dont think no fourteen year old kid should be taking creatine.  Do u know how much meat youll have to eat to get 5grams of creatine? 11 pounds! Dont be mistaken, theres always a difference when eat comes to supplements. Do u think a 100% Vitamin C pill is = to a cup of natural OJ with 100% vitamin C in it? Think there isnt a difference? During puberty a kid needs to do NOTHING TO STOP OR THAT MIGHT STOP HIS GROWTH!


This is a dialect of the English language I am not familiar with, yet he doest say that creatine stunts your growth. I believe that this cretin is trying to say  a young person should depend on real food for good and healthy growth.


----------



## LAM (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The idea that the body can't tell the difference between nutrients from food and from pills is absurd.



then please explain the difference if the chemical structure is the same..

and please explain how the body can tell the difference between ascorbic acid from a multi-vitamin and from the absorbic acid from a orange


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> then please explain the difference if the chemcical structure is the same..


You eat only supplements for the next year and I wont have to explain it to you.....you'll be dead.


----------



## LAM (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You eat only supplements for the next year and I wont have to explain it to you.....you'll be dead.



so then I guess all of the astronauts in the international space station are dead then ? lol..  they certainly do not eat whole foods....

NASA spent about 50 million dollars on the effects of long term nutritional supplementation, none of which were proven to be negative


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You eat only supplements for the next year and I wont have to explain it to you.....you'll be dead.



Maybe not best... but I've seen huge guys who's diets are 90% supps and meal replacements.


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> so then I guess all of the astronauts in the international space station are dead then ? lol..  they certainly do not eat whole foods....
> 
> NASA spent about 50 million dollars on the effects of long term nutritional supplementation, none of which were proven to be negative


So give us a detailed account of how and what Astronauts eat.....Myoplex???   
Ever hear of dehydrated food???


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You eat only supplements for the next year and I wont have to explain it to you.....you'll be dead.



eat McDonalds for the next 30 days and you will be dead, and that is fact.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 26, 2005)

He Will Die!


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> eat McDonalds for the next 30 days and you will be dead, and that is fact.


Why? I'm only 155-160 pounds. Mybody burns calories like a crackhead burn a crack pipe. My opinon only, a persons diet isnt what makes a person fat, what makes them fat is not getting off there asses!


----------



## chris2489 (Jun 26, 2005)

Its just protein thats no big deal.


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Creatine does not stop growth, there is nothing wrong with it.


Can you prove it? Everybody isnt equal. Shit some people can take steroids with no problem.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Can you prove it? Everybody isnt equal. Shit some people can take steroids with no problem.


 Prove that creatine doesn't stunt your growth? Are you kidding me. Creatine has nothing to do with your growth plates, all it does it make you retain water and provide phosphate to your ATP.


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Prove that creatine doesn't stunt your growth? Are you kidding me. Creatine has nothing to do with your growth plates, all it does it make you retain water and provide phosphate to your ATP.


Its not about your grow plates its about your hormones.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Its not about your grow plates its about your hormones.


 While creatine can boost strength and lean mass, research from the University of Leuven in Belgium has shown that it doesn't not alter anabolic hormone response to training. These hormones included growth hormone, testosterone, and cortisol. This research also might suggest that stacking creatine with prohormones or GH secretagogues might be a beneficial.---http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/animalpak22.htm


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why? I'm only 155-160 pounds. Mybody burns calories like a crackhead burn a crack pipe. My opinon only, a persons diet isnt what makes a person fat, what makes them fat is not getting off there asses!



there is more to it than just being fat, i.e. clogged arteries.

as far as it killing you in 30 days, that is from the Super Size Me movie where he ate McDonalds 3 times per day for 30 days, his liver was shutting down (among other things) as if he were an alcoholic.


----------



## robz3 (Jun 26, 2005)

when i was 16 i took creatine.  got blood work done and all that shit.  you can start doin protien shakes if ur a freakin toddler.  all it is is protein.  when i got my first job i would put like $100 bucks into supplements.  well it paid off.  I got a GREAT body bcuz of it man.  DeDiCaTiOn


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why? I'm only 155-160 pounds. Mybody burns calories like a crackhead burn a crack pipe. My opinon only, a persons diet isnt what makes a person fat, what makes them fat is not getting off there asses!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Can u prove it dont?


Cn u prve it du?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think that is awesome to see a 16 year old working out and drinking a protein shake!
> 
> Would you rather see him eating McDonalds and smoking cigarettes?
> 
> btw I started using supplements when I was 15 and my dad bought them for me. He thought is was great that I wanted to lift weights and be healthy.


Im so thankful my for my madre, and the fact that im a spoiled piece of crap, she buys the majority of my supps and protein, because I used to INHALE junk food when I was younger, Im 16 and I take protein, CEE and glutamine, among many other things, and all things considered, my diet is just barely more expensive than what it would take for my mom to buy me school lunch crap,


----------

